# Télécharger des applications



## georges18 (7 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir. Dans l'ipad peut on télécharger des applications gratuites dans l'appstore par exemple des livres dans i book etc...


----------



## samoussa (7 Juin 2010)

tu demandes si on trouve dans app gratuites et téléchargeables sur l'appstore?
oui
on peut télécharger des app gratuites des livres gratuits dans le bookstore etc... pour le reste il faut payer donc un compte... si j'ai bien compris ta question


----------



## georges18 (8 Juin 2010)

c'est ce dont je voulais savoir, merci.


----------

